# Thompson Tourney



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Just wondering who will be there this weekend. Its on saturday the check in is at the fireside grill in thompson i believe at 6 am check out the website at www.coyotehunter.net hope to see a few of you there to put a name with that call sign
Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck to everyone in the tournament.

My buddy and I thought about joining but we both have family events going on that day. We are both very new at predator hunting so we will think about it next year. Once again, good luck, and leave a few animals for the rest of us  !


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Love to give the Thompson tournie a shot....if I wasn't working from 11:30 a.m. to 8:30 a.m.

Let us know how it goes Brad and I'll try to make it next year.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Too bad ND Five O i will post the results on monday or tuesday


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

how did it go? :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

VERY WEIRD DAY It was really weird the day should have been real good for calling, a front moving in, cold, the only bad thing was the wind was up a little but nothing too bad. There was only one coyote and one **** shot! A lot of the teams that i know from other tourneys didn't even see a predator including us. Paul Mutch from Larimore and his partner won with one coyote. It was still a real good time B.Sing afterwards but as far as the hunting goes it was real WEIRD.


----------

